# ID texas



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

was curious which species usually as the big hump?

TOday at aqatic kingdom I saw a HUGE green one biggest like an Oscar but no hump was smooth. 


ANy idea which is species? also the ones at big als in Brampton any idea they just label them texas


----------

